# exercise



## MISSIEMUM (Apr 13, 2011)

have a 13 week old little girl. how much exercise - walking at this age ? have a caravan and normally walk at least coupl of miles each day but is this to much. any advise.


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Hello

Our puppy trainer recommends 5 minutes for every month since they were born as too much can affect their joints in later life! Hope this helps


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

She is probably too young for a couple of miles.....Lady at that age needed about 20 minutes


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

I was told not to over exercise puppies as they can get joint problems later. AT that age i would walk Izzy 15 to 20 mins twice a day and lots and lots of playing fetch in the garden. I gradually built up the walks and now we do between 3 and 6 miles a day in one or two sessions. She does run crazily around the fields so she is getting more exercise than me!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

the 5 min rule is a little out pf date, but the thing about the joints is more for biger dogs. they need to be able to stride out to the ligaments stretch properly as the bones grow, this reduses growing pains. 

a couple of miles will be a bit much just now, you can always lett her walk somuch then carry her, then pop her down again after a while. or just take turns puppy sitting.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Yeh I agree with Kendal ... you could carry her, she'll let you know when she's tired... while she's playful and interested then I d say she's ok but just give carry her and then you can carry on with your walk... have a great time x


----------



## Mez-UK (May 4, 2011)

I agree short walks two or three times a day should be fine, jarring is also not good for the joint plates (where the bones join) i'm sure I read in one of the dog magazines that it can on rare occasions cause them to stop growing, I will try and look it out and post it on here. love to see some photos


----------

